# Colorado residents/occupants: need info about road closures due to wildfires



## shmason (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm in San Luis Valley in southern CO. I'm trying to get back east to see family and friends. My plan was to go north to Denver to try and hitch east. A girl I know in town told me of road closures but wasn't able to be specific. I'm fairly certain I'll be able to get to Pueblo no problem, but I need to know if going north from Pueblo is out of the question due to fires. 
any info is appreciated! thanks,

shmason


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 29, 2012)

Check out this link:
http://inciweb.org/closures/

Or

Call this lady:
Beth Hermanson, Public Information Officer Rocky Mountain Incident Management Team C
www.inciweb.org
Phone Number: 605-381-7232
Hours: 8 a.m. to 8 p.m.


----------



## shmason (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I'll most likely give her a call a few days before I leave for specifics on road closures, but the website is very helpful at this point in time.


----------

